# Craftsman 12" Electronic Band Saw



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I met a guy that is selling a saw exactly like this for $150. I could possibly get it for $100. Does anyone know anything about this saw. I am thinking about replacing my 10" rockwell with this saw. I like the fact this saw already has a fence and miter slot. Also, the table is much bigger than my Rockwell. 

http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...sman-12-Electronic-Band-Saw-W0QQAdIdZ52343213

David


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Don`t buy anything you`re going to outgrow.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

One thing to remember, Craftsman doesn't make their own power tools, they just have the manufacturer put the Craftsman label on it. I like the tilting saw part keeping the work flat in front of me, making it easier to control the work piece. The big flat table is a plus as well as the miter slot and fence. Inspect the hinge/tilt area of the saw for cracks and wear, also look at the blade guides, if it's okay plug it in and run a piece of 1" oak or maple through it to see how well the motor runs, if it bogs down bad, then no buy. Your decision.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I think I'll give the guy a call and go look at it again thanks for the help.


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know anything about that particular saw, but just looking at it $50 maybe.


----------

